# Can anyone tell me anything about these cameras?



## masonlam (Dec 6, 2015)

Cameras


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2015)

Have you tried Google?


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2015)

I can tell you this; this collection is like several thousand other collections around the country, and they're not worth much.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> I can tell you this; this collection is like several thousand other collections around the country, and they're not worth much.


Pretty much this, unfortunately, but if that Hawkeye Flashfun is complete, I'd be interested in buying it; that was the very first camera I ever owned (bought it with my own money; twenty-five cents at a rummage sale) when I was 10-11.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I gave up after 100th Polaroid camera and the s-l-o-w loading  files. I think you need to give us a break.


----------

